# Misused Phrases



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

Too many people say "I could care less!" when they really mean  I "COULDN'T" care less. 

See the difference?

When you say "I could care less.", it literally means that you're NOT caring as little as you possibly could, and you COULD possibly care
 even less then you do now.

But when you say "I couldn't care less", that means that you're at the *lowest possible level of caring!
*
Do you find this explanation interesting or couldn't you care less?

HiDesertHal


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 11, 2017)

Here's a word that people often misuse:  irregardless vs. regardless.  Regardless already means without regard.  When you add "ir" to the beginning you're making a double negative.  Regardless is correct. 

Here's a phrase:  I made a 360 degree change in my life.  360 degrees is a full circle, so you are really back where you started.  It should be 180 degree change, which would be the opposite direction.

And a funny one:  When my brother was little, he would say "chicken doodle soup."


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 11, 2017)

Shouldn't a near miss.. really be a crash?  (George Carlin)


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Too many people say "I could care less!" when they really mean  I "COULDN'T" care less.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> ...



If you say I could care less means that you care a little bit but you could care less than that little bit with a little bit more less effort.?


----------



## Loosey (Jun 12, 2017)

I am annoyed with the common misuse of the phrase "beg the question."  It seems more and more people use it to mean something like "compels the question to be asked," while traditionally it means "assumes the question has been answered."  Of course, definition is determined by usage, so before long it _will _​mean compels the question to be asked.


----------

